# The army of Herr Aldor Der Ritter (updated 11th May)



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

hi,

Recently i decided to start playing The Empire, a pet hope of mine in fantasy. 2 days after i bought the book i saw that the empire were rumored to be updated so i decided to wait until the new models and book came out.

I joined the tale of 4 gamers(seen here) to keep me going with the project

3 weeks later (today) I went to the Derby GW and bought this :










the army book, 2 wizards, a witch hunter, 20 handgunners, 5 pistoliers and a celestial hurricanum/luminark of hysh. 

i will update the list for the tale of 4 gamers in a while, when i have read the codex 

bye for now

khrone

[EDIT] list incoming:

battle wizard with level 2 upgrade 100

20 handgunners/crossbowmen 180


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

here are the first unit of handgunners assembled



















if anyone wants any more pic, ask me 

khrone


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing that celestial hurricanum!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

that might take some time midge, probably will be next months entry to To4G along with the pistoliers

[EDIT]

it will probably be built within the next 3-4 days, but not painted til next month


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

here is the second unit of handgunners and the 2 wizards














































next up: the Luminark of Hysh and the witch hunter


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

here are pictures of the celestial hurricanum/lumicark of hysh.
i decided to assemble it in loads of pieces so i could paint them all without interference from other bits 

the carriage sub assembly









the celecsital hurricanum sub assembly










as it is held together 


























the luminark of Hysh sub assembly 










as it is together


















the light wizard that you get free :biggrin:


















the acolytes


























so.... there it is 

khrone


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

looks awesome so far, want to see some paint!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

there will be paint soon my friend, just not tommorow


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The detail in that kit is really exceptional! I am sure it is going to look great!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Wow! Looking great! Excited to follow this plog!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks dude, much apreciated


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

a test model is in the process of being painted, and will be up within 2 hours.

i decided on a light blue and white checkered scheme, going with the Light collage of magic colors, as im going to have several light wizards and most of my friends who play fantasy have undead armies


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Great work so far, looking forward to seeing some paint on these guys

Rev


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

right, here is the test model

front:









back:









the white will be a pain to paint, but hopefully it will be easyer with the new white paints.

khrone


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

the unpainted models look better than most of my tomb kings and the test model looks good
also who the hell is aldor schulz?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

he is the captain of my Empire army, who is under the command of the light wizards of Hysh


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

that makes sense but light wizards of hysh dosent as hysh is the wind of magic for light isnt it?
anyway are u going to post tommorrows battle?


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

Cool project Khrone. I really like the colours but then I have a soft spot for blue and white together. Kind of reminds me of paladins. Have you based this in white because the blue looks quite vivid and the white looks slightly dirty(?). Though the scheme looks good! I'll be following this


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks for the comments 

i painted it by undercoating the cloth in astronomican grey, painted the blue bits with enchanted blue then with 1:1 enchanted blue to ice blue, then 1:2 enchanted blue to ice blue. the white was a 1:1 astronomican grey to white then pure white in 2 layers.

i have "undercoated" the cloth and done the blue on the other 10 handgunners, pics will follow tomorrow morning  

khrone


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ok, here are pictues of the outriders, and the WIP shots of the first 10 handgunners.

pistolier unit :









musician and outrider:









two more outriders:









champion:









handgunners:

front rank, front on:









front rank, side on:









back rank, front on:









back rank, side on:









C&C welcome

khrone


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the colour scheme, fits in well with the Lore of Light Mage. The second wizard (book and snake staff) how many parts does he come in? Am looking to convert me some special characters at some point.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

the wizard comes in 6 parts: torso, head, 2 arms, staff top, book.........and the base 

glad you like the colour scheme, im going to have atleast 4 light mages in the army :biggrin:


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

4 Light Mages? Remind me never to face you. LOL

Do you have a deep felt hatred for the undead for any reason?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

both of my friends who play fantasy have VC and TK 

and i love light mages anyway

[EDIT] i have finished painting the blue cloth tonight, pics will be coming tomorrow hopefully


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

and i hate the lore of light that one wizard killed almost half of my army when are u going to put the report up? also why have u changed the name?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

I love light wizards 

i changed the name because it didnt sound Empire-y enough 

Battle report, between me and Kavyanshrike (i will sketch some pictures of the board and add them later)

Lists:
Empire: 10 handgunners with 5 man handgunner detatchment. light wizard with level 2 and channeling staff (he had shems burning gaze and pha's protection)

Tomb Kings: 21 warriors (not sure on equipment), liche priest with level 2 (had the movement and killy wind spells), tomb scorpion 

set up: light bits of terrain around the board. handgunners set up right in the middle with the light wizard. warriors + liche set up on the far right (from my perspective)

Empire turn 1: the handgunners were out of range, so moved them forward towards the centre. the light wizard cast the boosted shem's burning gaze and a whole rank of skeletons were wiped off the board 

Tomb king turn 1: skele's move forward, the liche casts desert wind (a movement spell) with irisistable force, and suffers a wound from the lashback.

Empire turn 2: no movement, why would i ?, the hangunners hit and wound well, but 5 of the wounds are stopped from the regeneration from the lich, and they only kill one. the wizard is outwitted by the liche while casting shems.

tomb king turn 2: the tomb scorpion turns up and rolls a 25 to scatter!!!!!! then we realized that we were using the wrong dice  and it only scatter 2", damn. the warriors moved forwards, and liche again cast desert wind.

Empire turn 3: the detachment of handgunners turn to face the scorpion, as does the wizard (coming out of the unit), the main handgunners shoot at the skeles and kill 4. the light wizard casts boosted shem's at the scorpion......irisistable force........11 hits.......8 wounds.........1 saved :victory:, loose 1 wizard level from irisistable, and looses pha's protection

Tomb king turn 3: warriors now down to 5 men, move forward, cast desert wind, move forward.

Empire turn 4: light wizard casts boosted shem's.......kills 1 (makes up for his brillient display last turn i suppose). the rest of the handgunners execute the rest of the warriors and the liche.

250-0 victory points. Win for the Empire.

Khrone


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

Great battle report! however the TK list was illegal. At base value 21 skeletons and the rest costs 274. (Still counts though, don't worry)


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ye, we realized that just after the battle. oops


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

It was 20 also didn't make much of a difference because he did completely anhilate me but afterwards we checked what the scorpion would of done and killed a handgunner unit with no wounds and that wizard was irritating also can you cast a spell after marching?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ye you can, wizards are unaffected by movement for magic purposes, only if they rally they cant cast spells


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

here are the new pics of the army.

the whole 10 man unit of handgunners:









front rank:









back rank:









example of the painting:









example of the banner, WIP:









Light wizard, torso:









Light wizard:



















so there we go, and C&C appreciated

khrone


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like the blue and white together mate, definitely looking good. I also really like the blending on the wizards robes. Keep up the good work!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks midge, means a lot :biggrin:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

have worked on the wizard more, and have done some stuff on a secret side project that i will be revealing later on. pics will be coming soon


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

does the wizard have a name?


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

He should be "Tim the Wizard"! :biggrin:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

no.....tim the wizard is going to be my fire wizard. now where did i put those skulls from my wood elves??.......


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> no.....tim the wizard is going to be my fire wizard. now where did i put those skulls from my wood elves??.......


kenyon!!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

no. kenyon is going to be the arch lector on war alter, pronouncing death and doom upon those who do not follow his way


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

I think you'll find that... *adopts crazy Scotsman voice*

I....... am an Enchanter..........

There are some who call me...........

Tim?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

indeed, atleast one of my bright wizards will be called Tim


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i am changing my list for tale of 4 gamers for month one to :light wizard, warrior priest w/t sword of battle and 10 handgunners with hochland longrifle.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

Doesn't he have a hammer though?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Looking good KF, The white and blue tie together nicely. The robes on the wizard look EXCELLENT, good job sir! However, the white on the rifleman's pants needs another coat or two as it seems the black or undercoat is showing through. Keep up the good work mate, looking forward to seeing them finished.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks for the comments DoE :biggrin: unfortunatly there was an acident with the wizard robes and a couple of black spots appeared on his robes :ireful2: so im going to have to touch them up.

i know about the white, but its so irritating  might have to get one of the new whites to test it out, and hope its better.

i have finished a counts as warrior priest, almost finished a captain on warhorse and finished the wizard, just need to stick him together, and need to finish the blue on the banner and do some more white on the handgunners

khrone


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ok another update, finished both units of hangunners and cleaned up the white on the previous one, stuck the wizard back together and touched up the white, and very nearly finished the horses for the outriders and now started on the actual outriders.

its been a very busy weekend so far :biggrin: i have watched the Blackadder medival series, the Bourne Ultimatum and the Holy Grail on friday evening and today while painting 

i will post pics tomorrow morning, and will add how i painted the horses if anyone is interested .

cya all tomorrow

khrone


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Khorne- I'll be interested in horse painting. I have painted 6 of 47 Bretonnian horses, 8 Wood Elf (11 to go), 5 High Elf (19+ to go) and 8 of who-knows-how-many Empire horses. I can always use another method to try!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

and here are the pictures.

A tale of 4 gamers month one stuff:

10 hangunners:









Front rank:









Back rank:









Example:









Light wizard 1:









Book:









Back:










Warrior priest:









back ( i just saw the red on the shield)









*Tale of 4 games month 2*

i know the next month hasnt started yet, but i couldnt wait 

10 hangunner unit: (i have the 3 heads missing)









Front rank:









Back rank:









Example:










Outrider horses: (individual pics later, ill explain how i paint them)









WIP outriders:









Wizard not started:









2ed wizard for a lol:










And then a general on warhorse that i randomly did:


































horses in next post.
and C&C appreciated, thanks for looking

khrone


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ok, here are the horses and how i painted them.

Dark brown:









skin: a scorched brown basecoat, 50:50 devlan mud/water wash, scorched brown highlight, bestial brown extreme highlight, 50:50 devlan mud/water glaze.

Hair: bestial brown basecoat, 50:50 devlan mud/water wash, bestial brown highlight, 50:50 bestial brown/vomit brown highlight, 50:50 devlan mud/water glaze.

Chestnut:









skin: Dark flesh basecoat, 50:50 devlan mud/water wash, dark flesh highlight, vomit brown extreme highlight, ogren flesh glaze.

hair: vomit brown basecoat, 50:50 devlan mud/water wash, vomit brown highlight, 50:50 vomit brown/deneb stone extreme highlight, ogren flesh glaze.

Grey:









Skin: adeptus battlegrey basecoat, 50:50 adeptus battlegrey /codex grey highlight, codex grey extreme highlight.

Hair: astronomican grey basecoat, 50/50 codex grey/water wash, astronomican grey highlight

Palmino:









Skin: 50:50 bubonic brown/iyanden darksun basecoat, 50:50 snakebrown leather/water wash, bubonic brown highlight, 50:50 bubonic brown/deneb stone highlight.

Hair: astronomican grey basecoat, 50/50 codex grey/water wash, astronomican grey highlight

hope this is of help to someone somewhere 

khrone


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i have just finished the outriders so will be posting them soon


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Things are looking great Khorne!!!!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks midge, means a lot coming from you :biggrin:

khrone


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

here are the new outriders.

Full group:









Single man:









Cloaks, light shot:









Cloaks, dark shot:









C&C appreciated


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i have started on the wizard and should have him up soon


----------



## Anrakyr (Jan 9, 2012)

looks really good


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

for anyone thats interested, i have started a blog and will be updating that more frequently with small updates and ideas

it can be found here

thanks

khrone


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

another update, today ive finished 3 wizards, 1 bright wizard and 2 light wizards, pics soon


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

so here is what ive been working on over friday night and saterday:

*the bright wizard (tim?)* im proud of the fire on this guy, took about 2 hours on it
front:









side, please ignore the gaping hole in his side, it was a side effect of gluing him together after painting









back:









side:









another light wizard, this is the one that came from the hurricanum set

front:









back:









staff:









other light wizard, this is one of the acolytes from the hurricanum set:

front, just realized how screwed up his face looks close up :









side:









back:









side:









and finaly a monkey from the handgunners set, 2 of these cute guys are making a unit filler for them

back:









front:









any C&C appreciated 

khrone


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

no-one commenting?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the way the whites and blues turned out on both the wizards, but it seems a bit more rushed than your work on the state troops. there are places of paint spill/overlap, especially on the front of the second light wizard guy, that are really distracting. Your blending is still nice and very eye catching and the monkey looks very cheeky. I like the way that he turned out. 

I like the fire wizard as well. My only two suggestions on him are that his hair feels a bit flat and undefined. Some more definition between the strands of hair would really help. Also, and I am not sure what can be done about it now, but the seam line between the front and back piece of the model itself is really noticeable and detracts from the nice red you have managed to achieve in the cloak. Perhaps some liquid Green Stuff before primer in the future would sort that out. I do really like the way your flames came out though and his face is nicely done. 

Keep up the good work Khorne!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> I like the way the whites and blues turned out on both the wizards, but it seems a bit more rushed than your work on the state troops. there are places of paint spill/overlap, especially on the front of the second light wizard guy, that are really distracting. Your blending is still nice and very eye catching and the monkey looks very cheeky. I like the way that he turned out.
> 
> I like the fire wizard as well. My only two suggestions on him are that his hair feels a bit flat and undefined. Some more definition between the strands of hair would really help. Also, and I am not sure what can be done about it now, but the seam line between the front and back piece of the model itself is really noticeable and detracts from the nice red you have managed to achieve in the cloak. Perhaps some liquid Green Stuff before primer in the future would sort that out. I do really like the way your flames came out though and his face is nicely done.
> 
> Keep up the good work Khorne!


thanks for commenting :biggrin:

the wizards were abit rushed, as i was working in between homework, and i now regret that 

on the second light wizard on the _thing_ in his middle, the colours are meant to cross over, so the top has blue with white trim and the bottom has white with blue trim, to make it stand out.

i could (and probably will) add a thinned down badab black wash on his hair to define it more, then re touch up the white.

the seam on his cloak was perfect when he was assembled, but to paint the inside of his cloak and the torso robes, i had to take his arms off then glue them on again once i had finished painting, and it left that massive gap, might just not glue them on before priming next time. 

im glad you liked the face, as its the first time i tryed glazes, by watering down mechrite red and wasnt sure how it would turn out 

thanks again

khrone


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

I really like where you're going with these guys, and like what you've done with them. As I'm still unsure what WFB army I want to go for it's nice to see what others do.
I'm now following your blog and this thread


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks dude, id forgotten about the blog :S so need to remember that


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

oh here is my witch hunter which i painted over Friday evening and this morning.

front:









back:









sword (the flash washed out the blue on the handle)


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Great job man. The colours will definatly make him pop and I really like the way his face turned out. Enjoy some rep


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks for the nice comment, and rep


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Good work mate, I like how you have still kept the underlying colour scheme whilst making him look original


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

I like the colour scheme - bright and eyecatchingk:. Good use of washes as well!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks everyone


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice Mini's + Rep

I would suggest going back to the banner and outlining the division between the fields with a micro pen... it would give it a nice hard edge to the different colors...

Good job with the fire...


----------



## anedcav (Nov 13, 2011)

nice painting much better than anyone i know


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks dude


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude what happened? Nothing more to show us?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

no nothing more to show im afraid, and there wont be any more for about 2-3 weeks, as im studying for my GCSE exams, so there might be bits and pieces, but nothing major


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

yea i know the feeling, had to put my projects on hold for uni exams  do you think cgall10 will give us a extension or let us skip a month out?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

we can all ways hope


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ok, very quick update.

the lumiarch of Hysh has been undercoated and i have started painting it


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ok, some WIP pictures of the Lumiarc of Hysh:

the carrage (not i didnt bother painting the inside of the wheels as they cant be seen)









Horses:

















Main carriage:
















quick inside pic;









Stairs:









Please note these are still WIP, just a quick update


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Things are looking good man. Nice smooth work on the horse's barding.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Those horses might make a cool ride for a mounted leader. You'ld just have to GS a saddle.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Havent seen you about untill yiu replied tomy question (thanks for that), but im.glad you did because your empire stuff is great! Would be great to see that hurricanum finished, are yiu still working on these guys? And to answer your earlier question, im just wanting a bit of feed back on my High Elves army for painting advice!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

these guys are kind of on the back foot at the moment, as im continuing with my deathwing list, while saving up for a good computer so no free money at the moment. 

in reference to the huricanum, yes its finished, and ill put pics up when i have time to.

If you want feed back for painting, if you post a thread in the modeling and painting section of the forum, with pictures im sure you will get interest

EDIT, just seen your high elf post


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Ahh fair enough, the pull of the new dark angels got the better of you   Well, should you be able to continue with these in the futire please do give me a shout would love to see more! And ah cool ok, let me.know what you think


----------

